

Ask HN: Your Github profile - jawngee

Just wondering what everyone's github profile was, I'm 'jawngee'.<p>I ask because I just found swombat's and he's got some great code in there, I'm sure other HNers have got some nice repos too.
======
mbrubeck
<http://github.com/mbrubeck>

My current side project is "compleat", which is a super-easy way to add smart
tab completion for shell commands. It's not release-ready yet (not finished or
fully documented) but feel free to try it out.

------
brl
<http://github.com/brl>

Some security and privacy related tools that I've written.

------
jcapote
<http://github.com/jcapote>

This is one of my favorite features of github...

------
mattdennewitz
<http://github.com/blackbrrr>

